# XXX==DANGER=DEADLY POISON



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Just read an article I think everyone should heed. It is regarding canned soda and beer.  A woman was admitted to a hospital out west suffering from what seemed to be a stomach ailment. Th ER team worked hard to try and stabilize her but could not ,she died from what was a deadly toxic poisoning.. They spent days tracing the source and what it was and they did.

    Seems the poison came from th top of a soda can and it was formed and caused by the URINE OF RATS,which can fester and become DEADLY. It dries on the can and the moisture from refrigeration and the soda itself reconstitutes it .. If you ever go to a market or warehouse club look at how soda is stored in back rooms if possible and you will understand how this happens.

     What the article is saying is ALWAYS clean down the tops of cans and never drink from one.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

chefedb,

Thank you for the heads up. We buy from a warehouse. We cleaned the tops and are making a sign to inform

our customers.

pan

It really isn't that easy to clean the tops.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Has all the hallmarks of an urban legend. And snopes largely concurs.

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/raturine.asp


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

gross.


----------



## kayakado (Sep 25, 2003)

There was an outbreak of the deadly Hunta VIrus in the SW US a number of years ago. It kills before they can diagnos and treat you. It is carried by desert mice and it only occurs when the population of mice explodes. You can inhale dust while cleaning your garage where these mice left traces of feces or urine. We visited Mesa Verde during this time and signs were posted everywhere about it. Dust containing feces or urine in a warehouse could occur. I would think it is possible even though snopes might disagree. Look up Hunta Virus or I think it was also called the Navajo disease until they traced to the Hunta strain.

Sorry Hantavirus also Sin Nombre

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/diseases/hanta/hps/noframes/outbreak.htm


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, I'm familiar with Hanta Virus. Pretty tightly limited geographically, and not a population center problem for the most part.


----------

